

NSA Targets Privacy Conscious for Surveillance - b_emery
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/nsa_targets_pri.html

======
b_emery
Bit of a repost but this quote from Bruce is new:

"And, since Cory said it, I do not believe that this came from the Snowden
documents. I also don't believe the TAO catalog came from the Snowden
documents. I think there's a second leaker out there."

Seems like an important new detail.

------
raintrees
I finally signed up to crypto-gram, as not only do I appreciate the work, but
I would like to add to the surveillance requirements of spy agencies.

The best practice may indeed be to Encrypt it all...

